# Non-contributory pension worth applying for?



## Lara (7 Mar 2020)

My mum is 83, my father is deceased. She has no stamps as she never worked in Ireland; she did work in UK for 3 years but needs 10 years of NI contributions which she doesn’t have and it’s too late to buy more. She is receiving a pension from my deceased fathers pension of 1200 a month but is really struggling during the winter with heating bills (oil) and all the other bills she has to pay electricity, medical etc. She has no savings, she only has her home.
We are wondering if she would be eligible for any non-contributory pension to help cover the deficits? Can anyone tell me what the own monthly income limit is for cut off eligibility is.


----------



## noproblem (7 Mar 2020)

Lara,
The info below will tell you what you need.
*Operational Guidelines: State Pension Non-contributory*
Published: 15 January 2020
From: Department of Employment Affairs and Social Protection


1. General Information
2. What is State Pension Non-Contributory?
3. Legislation
4. Administration
5. How to qualify for State Pension Non-Contributory?
6. The Means Test
7. What is the means test
8. What counts as means?
9. How is cash income assessed?
10. How is capital assessed
11. What happens if I save some of my pension each week?
12. Deprivation of capital
13. What does not count as means?
14. Vacating/Selling your home
15. What happens if I vacate my home?
16. Exemption from means of the sale proceeds of your home
17. In what circumstances does the exemption apply?
18. What happens if I buy more suitable accommodation?
19. What happens if I move into a private nursing home?
20. What happens if I sell all (or part of) my home but I continue to live there?
21. Payment
22. If I qualify for pension, how much will I get?
23. Increase for a Qualified Adult (IQA)

24. Increase for a Qualified Child (IQC)
25. How will my pension be paid?
26. Direct payment to spouse/partner
27. How long will my pension last?
28. Other increases/benefits that maybe payable to you
29. How to claim your pension
30. When and how do I claim State Pension Non-Contributory?
31. Certificates needed with your application form
32. Late Claims
33. How will my claim to pension be decided?
34. Appeal against a decision of a Deciding Officer
35. What happens if I go to live outside the State?
36. Change of circumstances - need to notify the department
37. Will my claim be reviewed?
38. Your right to social welfare records
39. Appendix 1
40. What does not count as means?
41. Appendix 2
42. Other increases/benefits that may be payable to you
43. After Death Payments
44. Appendix 3
45. Increase for Living on a Specified Island


----------



## Monbretia (7 Mar 2020)

Or alternatively if that is too much to wade through call in or phone your local Citizens Information office and they will be able to give you the info.


----------



## Leper (8 Mar 2020)

By the time you read all the key points of Noproblem's post above your mom could be dead and so could I and half the forum contributors. I would advise that you get a Claim Form immediately and fill it out which will take you less than half an hour (including your trip to the post-box). 

The Dept of Social Welfare will decide if your mom is entitled to payment and/or any other payment. If your mom is not entitled to payment, then an appeals process will be open to her the terms of which will also be made known to her. 

The whole process will take months and if award is given it will be backdated. Therefore, act now as in today.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Mar 2020)

Is she eligible for the widowers pension?
It's not means tested, and it pays more.


----------



## Saavy99 (8 Mar 2020)

Lara said:


> She is receiving a pension from my deceased fathers pension of 1200 a month but is really struggling during the winter with heating bills (oil) and all the other bills she has to pay electricity, medical etc.



Half the population have to manage on less than this amount every month on their state pension,  It's a scary thought :-(


----------



## elacsaplau (8 Mar 2020)

RedOnion said:


> Is she eligible for the widowers pension?



Maybe the widow's pension?


----------



## Monbretia (8 Mar 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> Half the population have to manage on less than this amount every month on their state pension, It's a scary thought :-(



Non contributory state pension for under 80 is just over 1,000 a month, extra tenner a week if over 80


----------



## RedOnion (8 Mar 2020)

elacsaplau said:


> Maybe the widow's pension?


If we're going to be technical, it's actually "Widow's, Widower's or Surviving Civil Partner's (Contributory) Pension".
It doesn't matter if you're a widow or widower, the name is the same. But thanks for the correction, and adding to the discussion.


----------



## Lara (8 Mar 2020)

Thanks for all your replies. I’ll look into widows pension and apply for both straight away. 
Yes it’s frightening how people have to manage on this much, she is very frugal but medical expenses, bills, drugs, food etc all add up quickly. Currently trying to sell the family home to go somewhere smaller (and free up cash) but there have been no takers after 18 months.


----------



## Thirsty (8 Mar 2020)

I'm with Leper on this one - apply for everything you can and do it now.

I'm open to correction but I think the most they'll backdate for is 6 months, unless there are exceptional circumstances (and not knowing entitlements is not considered exceptional).


----------



## Saavy99 (8 Mar 2020)

Lara said:


> but there have been no takers after 18 months.



Perhaps it's time to revisit the price factor , everything sells if priced correctly.


----------



## Monbretia (8 Mar 2020)

Has she a medical card?


----------



## Lara (8 Mar 2020)

Saavy99 said:


> Perhaps it's time to revisit the price factor , everything sells if priced correctly.


Absolutely, I’ve said that to her but the estate agent isn’t changing things. She’s more inclined to go with the estate agents advice.


----------



## Protocol (8 Mar 2020)

Lara said:


> Yes it’s frightening how people have to manage on this much, she is very frugal but medical expenses, bills, drugs, food etc all add up quickly.



With a medical card, how can drugs cost so much?


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Mar 2020)

As your dad appears to have had a long work record it is most likely he would have paid PRSI (which would have included a contribution towards widows pension) during those years. As others have said *apply immediately*.
She may also get, Living alone allowance, Fuel allowance, TV and electricity all of which could be applied for at the same time. 
Your local citizens information would put the package together for you, and also help with Medical Card application.


----------



## Lara (8 Mar 2020)

Monbretia said:


> Has she a medical card?


No, when my dad was alive and the medical card 


Monbretia said:


> Has she a medical card?


No she doesn’t.


----------



## Lara (8 Mar 2020)

Protocol said:


> With a medical card, how can drugs cost so much?


She hasn’t a medical card. She has the drug payment card which caps at 134€. She’s just had a knee replacement and has back issues so she’s at the 134, plus necessary physio, plus vhi payments every month.


----------



## Lara (8 Mar 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> As your dad appears to have had a long work record it is most likely he would have paid PRSI (which would have included a contribution towards widows pension) during those years. As others have said *apply immediately*.
> She may also get, Living alone allowance, Fuel allowance, TV and electricity all of which could be applied for at the same time.
> Your local citizens information would put the package together for you, and also help with Medical Card application.


Thank you, I’ll get moving on this for her. Even something small would be great for her.


----------



## Monbretia (8 Mar 2020)

Surely she must be entitled to a medical card, apply for that too.

Also make sure she is on the most economic health policy, you won't be able to change until renewal but be aware of it and put up an enquiry here on the health ins forum to get advice.


----------



## Protocol (8 Mar 2020)

She would qualify for a medical card.

The limit is 500pw AFAIK, maybe more now.


----------



## Protocol (8 Mar 2020)

It seems this woman is spending 124 / 134 pm for drugs while she would qualify for a full GMS medical card.


----------



## RedOnion (8 Mar 2020)

Protocol said:


> The limit is 500pw AFAIK, maybe more now.


Yep, increasing to 550 in July.


----------



## shweeney (9 Mar 2020)

she is almost certainly entitled to a medical card:








						Medical card for over 70s
					

If you are 70 or over you may qualify for a medical card based on your income.




					www2.hse.ie
				




she is probably entitled to winter fuel allowance as well (which is tied to the non-contributory pension, which from the sounds of things she is also entitled too, but maybe not at full-rate).


----------



## Monbretia (9 Mar 2020)

I'd imagine she's might have better chance of survivor's pension based on her husbands prsi record rather than a means test non contributory when she already has pension of 1200 pm.  Anyway I would think cit info would advise what to apply for.

OP Please update if you get anywhere with this, it would interesting to know, best of luck


----------



## Lara (30 Mar 2020)

Monbretia said:


> I'd imagine she's might have better chance of survivor's pension based on her husbands prsi record rather than a means test non contributory when she already has pension of 1200 pm.  Anyway I would think cit info would advise what to apply for.
> 
> OP Please update if you get anywhere with this, it would interesting to know, best of luck


I will and thanks for all the help! Have the forms sent in.


----------



## Stronge (15 May 2020)

You dont need 10 years stamps for an English Pension.  My husband worked there for  7 weeks and gets 400 Euro per Year and I get 250 Euro approx per year.  Not a big amount but if your mother has 3 years she would get a bit more and every little helps. The income limit for over 70s Medical Card is 550 euro  per week.


----------



## lughildanach (18 May 2020)

Widows Pension (Contributory) may be payable at a reduced rate or pro-rata depending on level of Irish contributions that her late husband made.  This can be paid alongside any UK pension payable.

All pension income is assessed 100% for State Pension (Non Contributory), so 1200 euro per month from husband's pension would likely put them over the threshold.  However, if any doubt, submit claim.

If there are Irish contributions made by the late husband, then no harm in submitting both applications (WPC and SPNC), they will pay whichever is more advantageous.


----------

